# Bronchitis with Wheezing in 3yr old



## ashleybrook (Aug 6, 2010)

i need some help--anybody dealt with wheezing naturally? the last time my LO got sick it went right to bronchitis--like one day he is healthy to the eye, the next day he is wheezing. it comes really fast and his chest starts retracting to get enough oxygen. it's scary to deal with. we have been using steam baths with red thyme, tea tree rub on chest/feet/back. vit. c daily (even when healthy & a multivitamin) also elderberry syrup (even when healthy). the first time we went to ER--their approach is breathing treatments and steroids. we did it the first time and our pediatrician gave us a prescription of both to keep at home. we did end up using 2 doses of steroids and 3-4 doses of breathing with inhaler at the house this time--but i really want to not use these.

what have you done that has worked successfully? i would love ideas. we did try an onion poulstice this time--my LO only kept it on 3-4 minutes...and didn't like it. with a fever, i feel pretty comfortable just watching over my LO--but with the wheezing I am having a hard time standing back and letting nature work it out. what have you other mamas found to be helpful?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your kiddo. I have no advice but am bumping in case your post was overlooked.
Bump!


----------



## 100%mom (Jan 12, 2007)

I've put breathe oil on the chest and in the diffuser. Also, boil water, take off the stove and put a couple drops of peppermint and eucalyptus oil in, help your child breath that in for about 15 minutes. You can put ice water in a bowl and stick a washcloth in it. Ring the washcloth out stick it on the child's chest for 15 min. Repeat for 5 min. And then 5 again. Keep the child wrapped in blankets to keep warm and you can stick a plastic bag over the washcloth to keep clothes from getting wet. I try all of the above before I bring my child to the Dr. Sometimes I can get it right away and other times he needs the nebulizer with meds. I also do elderberry, garlic oil, vitamin c, colidial silver.


----------

